# Ollie 5 months Happy Halloween! Boo!



## fashion1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ollie loves his new costume!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

He looks sophisticated lol (& cute!!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol cute, lol my lot have witch costumes lol


----------

